# Vitalin Dog Food? Anyone use it?



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

As much as my old boy enjoys Bakers I'm not hugely happy about him having it. Anyway last week I bought a small bag of Vitalin to try as you wet it I thought I might suit him (he's not got many teeth left!), turns out he loves it and so do the other dogs so I've started using it for them all mixed with the meat, and while to me it looks horrible they all seem to really like it. I've had a chat with the fella at the feed place and he said the cheapest one (which I'm giving mine) is the only one of their brand that is musli like and he's always fed his dogs on it and they thrieve on it. 

Just wandered if anyone else uses it and what you think of it?


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

My chickens love the Vitalin muesli lol great for extra protein during a moult. The dogs though dislike the muesli. We swopped to Vitalins Lamb and RIce for sensitive stomachs as our GSD needs a gluten free diet. They all love that a nd thrive on it


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

It used to be the food of choice for gundogs many years ago, before the market went mad 
Many healthy hard working dogs have spent their entire life on it, so it can't be that bad


----------



## bairdy144 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi JSR.
Vitalin ( Active - £11 for 15 kg no vat to pay it's a working diet and no additives or preservetives) is a great choice. Been feeding my dogs on it for a long time and they are in great shape. You don't really need to add anything to it as it is a complete diet. ( but I like to add some tripe) As it is a kibble it can be soaked in boiled water to soften for your dogs. Have also brought up a litter of pups on Vitalin, they have turned out great and as far as I'm aware all are still on it.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Good to know thanks guys. They are fed raw really but I just give them all a bit of mix to add to their diet and when 5 out of 5 say something is yummy I tend to believe them!! Foster dog Murphy has some last night and he enjoyed it too, I'll send some with him when he goes to his new home tonight.  It's a tiny bit more expensive than the working dog food I usually mix in for them but I don't mind if it means they all eat the same meal!! Makes a change from making one meal for the old boy, one for the teeny tiny and 3 for the other mutts!!!


----------



## nellie_dean (Apr 13, 2008)

I fed a previous dog on Vitalin muesli - I must confess it was a case of 'the price was right' rather than comparing price vs. quality. He was OK on it, but I wouldn't say that his coat was particularly good.
These days I avoid wheat because I know that it's not that digestible and you end up with more poo! So I feed Whites Premium which is a natural food. It costs twice as much but I'm guessing it's not twice as much to feed as feeding rates are lower. My latest dog looks much healthier on this diet, and I don't see myself going for cheap and cheerful again!


----------

